

A New App Called Offtime Lets You Unplug Without Missing Out - skinnybatch
http://techcrunch.com/2014/10/01/a-new-app-called-offtime-helps-you-unplug-without-missing-out/

======
BrandonRR
Awesome! This should save a lot of time.

